

World's first open source, real time mobile analytics platform goes live - onur
https://github.com/Countly/countly-server

======
kds
This sounds really cool and might lead to some changes in user behavior and
usage patterns - since users would have the ability to judge objectively on
their usage.

------
lunarscape
The links under 'Home' and 'Community & support' have commas at the end so
won't work.

~~~
gorkemcetin
Thanks lunarscape, committed changes. :)

